# Show Us Your Red Goldens!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let us see pictures of your darker Golden Retrievers here. I just think it would be fun to see them all in one place. Here are mine:

Romeo (at the Bridge):










And Keira, my current Golden girl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska who as a pup,was often mistaken for an Irish Setter!.


----------



## piperjak (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


>


OMG of course this would come from you LOLOLOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's my Libby...although it was summer so she has her "blonde highlights" going on!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are gorgeous!!! I just love the shade of Libby


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww love all these red ones!! my next one will be a red boy


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww, pretty boy and girls! Here are a few of Cooper. He's 5 months old today!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> They are gorgeous!!! I just love the shade of Libby


Thanks Aqua! It is rare that I get a pic of her, so far this is my fav!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is baby Austin:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And London, too!!! Where is he?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> And London, too!!! Where is he?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


>


Maybe some day I will show you a red Golden.
I love that color and don't have one.
I love the picture of the dog on the furniture.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy is not real dark, but he is not a light golden either..

Here he is licking his chopes watching Mom cook


----------



## piperjak (Jan 13, 2008)

Red Pup


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I was gonna say "you haven't seen a red boy until you've seen Hootie" but then I scrolled down and low and behold....there's the Hoots!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's my red girl Bonnie. It was taken last week. I wish I had a better camera the photo doesn't do justice to her pretty color!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

piperjak said:


> Red Pup


OMG those eyes!!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my parent's old girl Jessie... oh how I miss her.  You can see Billy's paw to the left, but he's clearly not red. 









Oh, how can I give Jessie attention and not Billy? Clearly he wouldn't stand for it... here's my best bud Billy taken on that day:










I've been meaning to find all my pictures of my parent's dogs to post on here... and to fill the time while I wait another 20 days for my furbaby.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> OMG those eyes!!!


hahahahahah "I didn't do it mom, I swear" LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great pictures of all of these gorgeous red heads. I don't have a red golden...boo hoo hoo...all of mine are light but I thought this was a good place to put this picture:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's Sunny:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my sweet heart dog, Penny ..... my Valentine !!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's my third boy Zachary









And our new boy Flame


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson:









My two redheads:









You think he wants to play?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay the first post I will make to this thread is a "cheat". He was not mine but he was the sire of my first litter. I saw him in the Open Dog ring at the National in 1999 in Rhode Island and fell in love. He went to the bridge last January. He was Am/Can CH. Gowrielea's Show Off - Otis. This photo is from the Golden Retriever Club of Canada's National Specialty where he won Best of Breed from The Veteran Class at 9 1/2 years old. I was fortunate to be there to witness it in person.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I love all these red goldens. Maggies Mom, that's a great picture of Hootie. And I love the red puppy picture, piperjak!

Here's my Desi.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Great pictures of all of these gorgeous red heads. I don't have a red golden...boo hoo hoo...all of mine are light but I thought this was a good place to put this picture:


I have seen this picture before.
What Obedience!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My red boys, Scooter and Buck. First pic is of Scooter just 6 months old, after a duck hunt. Then my fav of Buck out in the back yard, and then one of them in the pool together. They were full brothers, different litters, Scooter the oldest. Scooter wen to the bridge Aug. 21, l999 at age 5 yeears and 2 months, heart attack. Boots went to the bridge May 15, 2007, age 12 yers and 3 momths, heart attack.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres my 2 girls


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the pool picture.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Heres my 2 girls


THAT is a precious picture.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the girl I kept from that litter. (Otis X Keeper)
Ambika's Funny Redhead JH, UD, MX, MXJ, CCA, VCX, Am/Can WC, Can CDX - lUCY


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn and Raleigh


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Maggie.....our RED Golden. We have others, who are medium Gold...leaning towards darker, and two who are very light, but Maggie is what I consider truly RED!


----------



## piperjak (Jan 13, 2008)

Desilu..Torie says thank you! here she is now as a 2 year old.. The Little pup picture was her just after we brought her home from the Humane Society so was a little confused as to what she was supposed to do.. but by now, she has figured it out~!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"I love a red dawg" as Hooch would say. I hope he sees these pics and they give him a boost. 

Here's Robbie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Judi said:


> I have seen this picture before.
> What Obedience!


This is the photo the Golden Retriever Club of Canada uses to show the spectrum of colors of Goldens.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

My golden Rocky, 1996-2002


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tessie. I lost her December 2005.










Danny and Jasper. I always thought of Jasper as blonde until I saw him next to an actually blonde golden. I have always thought of Danny as red.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a couple of Jersey. I tend not to think of him as "red" because he was the lightest boy in the litter... but I think he qualifies.

Hanging out in the backyard:









His 2nd birthday:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a couple of my Cedah (at the bridge)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Here's a couple of Jersey. I tend not to think of him as "red" because he was the lightest boy in the litter... but I think he qualifies.


Here is another "cheat" photo. This one is of Jersey's sire
Ch Hillock's Double Trouble II CD, MH, WCX, DDHF, SDHF


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now THAT is a nice looking dog!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's my red devil!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a couple of my Cedah (at the bridge)


Wow, Cedah (love it!!), was really red!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is my Jake 










My Dixie 










My Nana


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my Irish Setter LOL!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Ljilly28, that picture of your two holding a stick is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! That's got to end up in the calendar!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tater, at the Bridge


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So many beautiful "red" goldens. One thing is very clear--everyone here truly loves their goldens, past and present, with all their hearts and are very proud and happy to "show them off."


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sleepyspencer said:


> Here's my Irish Setter LOL!


I will never forget the very first Golden Retriever Specialty I ever went to. I had my Brandi at that time annd when we pulled into the parking area we were directed to the other lot because the "Irish Setter Specialty was down there" I calmly explained she was a Golden and several years later I actually became President of the very same club. Below is a photo of my "Irish Setter" Brandi.


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, after seeing some of these pics, I'm not so sure Cooper really qualifies as "red."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a great thread..... love all the red-heads !!!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I had my Brandi at that time annd when we pulled into the parking area we were directed to the other lot because the "Irish Setter Specialty was down there" I calmly explained she was a Golden and several years later I actually became President of the very same club. Below is a photo of my "Irish Setter" Brandi.


That reminded me of the time we were walking our goldens at the park and came across a group of teenage boys, one of the boys pointed at our dark golden and very knowingly proclaimed to the others "That's one of them Irish Settlers" we still chuckle about that!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a couple of my Cedah (at the bridge)


I would have to say that Cedah DEFINATELY gives Houdini a 'run for his color'! Great pic!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Beautiful Red Boy Is Also At The Bridge. Love Those Red Heads!


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres my Rufus (at the Bridge)


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think I've ever posted a picture of Lucy before...she was my first golden, she came to live with me when she was three years old, she had been my BIL's dog. She was the sweetest, dearest soul. This was in 2002, so she is 11.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, love Libby's tale.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Beautiful Red Heads*

Talking about redheads got me remembering. Isn't the most famous Golden, Cummings Gold-Rush Charlie? If you aren't familiar with him, he's all over the web and in any book about the Breed. He's the most winning Golden to date, I believe. He's a big beautiful red head!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes he is a red head. I believe he was passed eventually in wins by James (Asterling's Wild Blue Yonder).

Paula your Bridge dog is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Jill, love Libby's tale.


Thanks Phyllis :wavey:
She's a dirks too, in case I hadn't mentioned it!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

we wanted a boy with long, curly red hair, but somehow ended up with gaius who is a blonde. he sucks. maybe i can buy a dozen boxes of clairol hair dye... heh. kidding!
but seriously, all the red boys and girls in this thread are GORGEOUS!!!!! when it's time for a little brother for gaius, he'll be a redhead for sure!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahahahaha I do dig my redhead


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Did someone ask for red dawgies?

Shadow on the left and Hunter on the right

Shadow by himself

And Hunter by himself. Him's my 'irish retriever' lol.

And the ones you see partials of belong to a friend. I was sitting her pups while they were out of town. I don't want to post someone elses puppers, even tho they are precious! lol


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

The sun helps him to look a little bit more red as he really is : (but I love them all.)


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

This is Shelby my senior, I believe she is 10 in this pic


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful!! I love them all!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Shelby is beautiful David......Oh how I LOVE REDHEADS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Shelby is beautiful David......Oh how I LOVE REDHEADS!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, she is the queen of the house.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Shelby is gorgeous... I have met her. She's the queen.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehehe we posted at the same time. She makes ZANDER BEHAVE>


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> hehehe we posted at the same time. She makes ZANDER BEHAVE>


He hasnt quite figured her out yet lol, i'm sure she will "explain" it to him soon enough


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

dmfla said:


> He hasnt quite figured her out yet lol, i'm sure she will "explain" it to him soon enough


If Shelby is anything like Mag's she will explain it very clearly and only have to do it once.....


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> If Shelby is anything like Mag's she will explain it very clearly and only have to do it once.....


She's Mags on Geritol lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack and Rusty, my redheads


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is my redheads
Ben-that I posted about this week

















Beau


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

dmfla said:


> She's Mags on Geritol lol


lol...............


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Molly and Jenny.....Molly on the right......dark red golden!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love seeing everyone's past dogs too!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

piperjak said:


> Red Pup


He looks like he thinks he might be in trouble for something!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

FranH said:


> Molly and Jenny.....Molly on the right......dark red golden!


Gotta love those white faces


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a picture of Lucy before...she was my first golden, she came to live with me when she was three years old, she had been my BIL's dog. She was the sweetest, dearest soul. This was in 2002, so she is 11.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


What a beauty with the contrasting white face!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Wow, Cedah (love it!!), was really red!! Just gorgeous!


I concur!! Love the name as well!! Got lots of those Cedah trees up there in NE!! She was as red as red can be!! It's strange to see all the beautiful scenery shots we've scene with a dark red dog inserted into them in place of the light Oak, and now Golden Caue! I love the one on the bottom with the three different colors! I have one just like that!!

And Merlin's Mom, I just love the sharp clear close up of Merlin! What camera do you use? Sorry if you've already told us, but I've noticed your excellent photo quality and was just wondering....Thanks!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> Did someone ask for red dawgies?
> 
> Shadow on the left and Hunter on the right
> 
> ...



They even match the cabinetry!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

rik said:


> The sun helps him to look a little bit more red as he really is : (but I love them all.)


I was waiting for Paco's picture! He definitely fits into the category!! The redheads DO photograph great in the sunlight, don't they?


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Here's my Libby...although it was summer so she has her "blonde highlights" going on!!


Holy cow she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Amber Leigh*

Our previous GR, Amber Leigh...the first one that hubby and I owned together...

Despite her health and temperament issues, she was a wonderful girl...this was taken the last Christmas that she spent with us...December 2005.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

OK, for my like 6th post in a row on this thread, I am actually going to post some red dogs. They are "The Red Foster Dogs". (a bit of a challenge to find them all and their best pic in and amongst my hundreds of pics over the years! I timed it - only took me 20 minutes, including some re-sizing!)

1. Trigger - adopted 8/06
2. Fern - adopted 11/06
3. Bella - adopted 10/07
4. Jesse - adopted 11/07
5. Mitchell - waiting for forever home...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen...I seriously want Mitchell!!! I'm comin' down to get him!!! Are you sure he's not going to be a _failure_?


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's Hunter...










I miss him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Such beautiful fosters!!! Here's my red fosters!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Such beautiful fosters!!! Here's my red fosters!


They all look comfy, cozy, and happy!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Karen...I seriously want Mitchell!!! I'm comin' down to get him!!! Are you sure he's not going to be a _failure_?


Yep, pretty sure! It's just too much in my life right now. He needs a very specific home(according to my specs! ), so who knows, I could still have him a while... Still working on that jumping. He is so exuberantly happy!!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Moose is considered a dark golden or "red "if you will.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bae Lee (RB) and JOY holding hands and "Red" Rose Lee


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's another of my favorite Samson shots:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Here is Liam*

Here is my Liam.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's Jake (at the bridge) I miss you!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

oops.. don't know what happened... let's try again :doh:


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's my Irish Setter, she loves her big summer "water bowl"


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> OK, for my like 6th post in a row on this thread, I am actually going to post some red dogs. They are "The Red Foster Dogs". (a bit of a challenge to find them all and their best pic in and amongst my hundreds of pics over the years! I timed it - only took me 20 minutes, including some re-sizing!)
> 
> 1. Trigger - adopted 8/06
> 2. Fern - adopted 11/06
> ...


Karen I swear Jesse could be Shadow's brother. I'm so glad he's adopted out already or I might have to find my way up to get him and I'm at my max already with 2!!! 
Angie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok so I always thought I'd want my next puppy to be a light gold. After looking through this post, I really don't think so. I'm in love with the red dawgies, all the way. The other ones are great too, but I"m partial!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby








I always thought all goldens were red.....:doh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

This was my Cooper. Not the best photos of him, but they're the only ones I have on my computer right now.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, Samson is my golden-Golden. But Delilah is showing reds. Right now it more of a carmel with some red low-lights. But it's getting darker with every day. This picture isn't showing it very well. I'll upload some new ones when I get home from work.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely picture of Abby!! A framer for sure! You could brighten it up a bit with some photoshop work and really make her shine!!

Um, did you *really* think all goldens were red?:uhoh:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> Karen I swear Jesse could be Shadow's brother. I'm so glad he's adopted out already or I might have to find my way up to get him and I'm at my max already with 2!!!
> Angie


No wonder I've always loved Shadow's pics!! Mitchell's still looking for a home and is a total sweetie!...:uhoh: Here's another close-up of him:


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Karlie's mom was really red and her father was more golden coloured.

Here she is with one of her best friends Snuukey


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I may have some of those around here.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> No wonder I've always loved Shadow's pics!! Mitchell's still looking for a home and is a total sweetie!...:uhoh: Here's another close-up of him:


HAHAHAHA Nice try. You overlooked the part where I said I'm MAXXED OUT WITH 2.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I may have some of those around here.


just a few! LOVE their coloring!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is Abby bright!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well she was wet for heavan's sake! Just kidding, thanks Jenna.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehe it wasn't my idea but it sounded fun


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are our two red males, Rowan and DannyBoy:









And here is Sandy - she's sorta red with white feathers:










Here's Rowan and DannyBoy again... DannyBoy has the Poochsicle:


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, so many beautiful red goldens (all goldens are beautiful)...here's mine:

Baxter:


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Everyone has such beautiful reds. Here are the ones I've had. 2 are at the bridge. The first one was Tishka (my little papergirl)  The 2nd was Kayla my wild child). The ones I have now are Tasia and then Kaylee.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is my Bogart (please excuse Phoebe's butt)....he is the reddest golden I've had...the 2 smaller pictures are my Nala who is at the bridge, who had a dark red father and a very light mother...each year she would get redder and redder but a different color than Bo...may be she is dark gold..who knows...I thought she was on the red side....in the 1st pic she is about 1.5 yo and in the second she is a white faced 9 year old...miss my old girl. Hmmm...now that I compare the 3 of them I think she is red...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

my Katie was sooo beautiful - on the inside as well as the outside


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi Girl


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Lexi Girl


Oh, how I LOVE raccoon eyes. Lucy's sister is getting them and it is so beautiful.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is Delilah. She has a bit of red in her coat. It's more carmel with reddish undertones. But it's getting darker as it gets longer.


----------



## tdelkwin (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is my beautiful girl, Ella!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive really enjoyed seeing all the red dogs!! All so pretty and unique!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi guys:wavey:, long time, no post. But I couldn't resist this 'red thread' and wanted to share mine, too. What beautiful red dawgs everyone has!!!
2 of Sadie:

















And Loocie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There's those beautiful girls... It's about time you posted MB


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, after I saw Cruiser (Abbie-wanna-be) on the table, I felt compelled. lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Well, after I saw Cruiser (Abbie-wanna-be) on the table, I felt compelled. lol.


Bonnie and Clyde stick together.... I figures that picture would bring a smile to you if you saw it.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad to see you around!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, Jenna...hey whoever that is in your avatar, I'd like to smooch his face:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is my Romeo, long since passed from this world.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> awww love all these red ones!! my next one will be a red boy


Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh I have looked looking through all the red-head pics...you don't see many round here!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my girl Lucy. She's 15 weeks old.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a cute pup.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is my Murph...The first is when he was a puppy, the second he was about 10 months, and the last pic is just recently.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hannah is the first picture, small girl. hannah and her daughter sadie. sophie is the third picture, my trio of redheads.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

sophie said:


> hannah is the first picture, small girl. hannah and her daughter sadie. sophie is the third picture, my trio of redheads.


You girls are just beautiful, what little dolls!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines, Thank you for your kind assessment of my red boy Sam. I always thought he was beautiful, but I'm Mom, I have rose colored glasses. A breeder I knew would always point out his "flaws" I thought they "perfected" him!! He was my one true weakness.....thanks


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Beautiful Red Goldens*

Here is another shot of my red boy Sam who is over the Rainbow My daughter took this shot trying out angles on her new camera


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Perfectly gorgeous! What a sweet looking boy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I just love this thread!!!!!!!!!! All such beautiful redheads!

This is about as red as mine get.....


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Here she is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's my Smooch*

Here is my Smooch!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More Smooch*

here is Smooch, again! Her name was Bedlam when we rescued her!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Here is my Smooch!


She is beautiful and I love her name! I have to say it is hard for me not to notice that TV in the background!!! Can you get those from rescue as well?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Thanks for your compliments on Smooch.

That TV is a 70" rear projection=because Ken and I hardly EVER take vacations, we thought we would buy ourselves something we can enjoy everyday and boy do we!! Everything looks good on that TV.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

awww, these reds are so beautiful!!! i must confess, i've wanted to add a red to the family for a while now.


----------



## Bisquit&gravy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Gravy*

This is my Pure breed Gravy her boy friends name is Bisquit.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

My Handsome Red Man Nemo


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bisquit&gravy said:


> This is my Pure breed Gravy her boy friends name is Bisquit.


She is a lovely redhead. Cute little pups, too.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Enjoyed this thread immensely and all the beautiful reds!


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone....I'm a new guy here. This is the perfect thread to introduce Billy....my red, amped-up, fiesty bundle of 9 month old energy. He really is a knucklehead! Everywhere I take him, he is like a little rock star. People will cross the street to meet him and ask if he is an Irish setter. When I assure them that he is 100% golden, they reply that they didn't know Golden's got that dark. 

Billy was born to hunt. Once we get him calmed down a bit, he is going to bird dog school. There is nothing better than watching a retriever doing what he was meant to do.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first golden was a red boy. I really think they are the prettiest. They always look like they are glowing, especially when the sun hits their coat. Ike looks very light in his puppy avatar, but he's darkening up some. My vet always thought Sam, my red boy, had the prettiest coat. She would say he looked like someone had stretched a caramel candy and he had every shade of it in his coat!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Another look at my red boy, Sam*

My red boy Sam. He's 11 years old in this pic. He's been gone over a year now. I miss him


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

tdog said:


> Hi Everyone....I'm a new guy here. This is the perfect thread to introduce Billy....my red, amped-up, fiesty bundle of 9 month old energy. He really is a knucklehead! Everywhere I take him, he is like a little rock star. People will cross the street to meet him and ask if he is an Irish setter. When I assure them that he is 100% golden, they reply that they didn't know Golden's got that dark.
> 
> Billy was born to hunt. Once we get him calmed down a bit, he is going to bird dog school. There is nothing better than watching a retriever doing what he was meant to do.


Welcome to the forum! Billy is a very impressive boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Billy is a looker!


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words. Billy is a handsome guy, but he sure does have a mind of his own. We got him a buddy....or should I say partner in crime.....An 11 week old English Golden that looks more like a polar bear cub! I gotta get some pics.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are a few of my red boy, Seamus.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My first Golden, Sandy, was redder than Kirby. This is my Dad with Sandy, back in 1980-ish.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

and here's our Lucky, when Dustin was about 4 years old.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh how I love the red goldens, all of them! Keep the pictures coming! Even though I don't have a red golden, this is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I would love to have a red golden! Very hard to find here in New England. Right now the preferences seem to be for English Creams and light goldens.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is Denali - our red dog. My MIL took this picture a couple of years ago.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Denali is GORGEOUS!!

and i love those pics of Lucky snuggled next to his human buddy


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Denali is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> and i love those pics of Lucky snuggled next to his human buddy


Thanks! Lucky was a problem dog - long story - but here he was during some of his sweet times!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I never get tired of looking at all these beautiful red golden's. The little guy on the sofa with his Lil' boy is adorable. Those Ears!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> Here are a few of my red boy, Seamus.


Wow!!! In this picture, he looks just like my current foster dog, Mitchell! I posted him much earlier in the thread with all my red fosters. Of course I think he's gorgeous with a beautiful smile! And how very Irish with the spelling of Seamus! I love it!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is Spirit at the dog show a few weeks ago. We nicknamed her "Red" ... wonder why?


----------



## GoldenGrl (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's Honey,


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Denali is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> and i love those pics of Lucky snuggled next to his human buddy


Thank you! He is my pretty boy, that's for sure.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> Wow!!! In this picture, he looks just like my current foster dog, Mitchell! I posted him much earlier in the thread with all my red fosters. Of course I think he's gorgeous with a beautiful smile! And how very Irish with the spelling of Seamus! I love it!


WOW! I just looked at that picture of Mitchell. If I didn't know better, I really would have thought that was a picture of Seamus. They're almost identical. How old is Mitchell? Seamus was also a rescue, so my best guess is that he's between 4 and 5 years old.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What beauties... here is Marlene (missmarstar's) soon to be red boy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yay can't wait!!  you better post more pics of him tomorrow too! lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yes I will!!! He comes in the morning... I am meeting her.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> WOW! I just looked at that picture of Mitchell. If I didn't know better, I really would have thought that was a picture of Seamus. They're almost identical. How old is Mitchell? Seamus was also a rescue, so my best guess is that he's between 4 and 5 years old.


I know!! When I scroll through, I think that Seamus is Mitchell!! He is only about 1 1/2 we think. They say everyone has a twin out there somewhere!


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

This is Ally! I think the picture should work, but I'm not completely sure so I'm sooo sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheGoldenDream said:


> This is Ally! I think the picture should work, but I'm not completely sure so I'm sooo sorry if it doesn't.


Hmmm..... it didn't.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There sure are pretty red heads out there


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

*Here is Tailer Da Red Dawg!*

A variety of Pic's over the last 2 years...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's definitely a handsome red head! I love red heads....pitter-patter


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

We've been following this thread for a while now, and now we can add Cody (who was just given to us today)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome Cody!! U R da Red Dawg too! WooHoo!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> A variety of Pic's over the last 2 years...












I think this is my very favorite picture of Tailer out of all the pics I have seen. So adorable and patient with his Evil Cuz on his head!:nchuck:
:woot2: :heartbeat :satan: :redhot:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> A variety of Pic's over the last 2 years...


I love the pic of him in the water!! He is beautiful!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! Cham, I love this one too. He is so patient with me...we call the "evil cuz" his "Weevil It!" We have a big evil one="Evil It", a few small good ones="Wee It", and a couple of "Weevil Its!" He loves to squeak, squeak, squeak them!

Denali is Stunning! Love that pose he's in in that picture...can you show us some more Please?

I Love Red-Headed-Dawgs!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't have a red Golden either (see I live in Wales so obviously we only have English Creams here . but I did meet a gorgeous boy today called Jay, must be an American import, wonder if they paid more for him,


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Denali is Stunning! Love that pose he's in in that picture...can you show us some more Please?
> 
> I Love Red-Headed-Dawgs!


Well......OK! :wave: I love the red dogs too....they are so beautiful. All the pictures in this thread are beautiful!

Here's Denali when he was about 5 months old:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

mist said:


> I don't have a red Golden either (see I live in Wales so obviously we only have English Creams here . but I did meet a gorgeous boy today called Jay, must be an American import, wonder if they paid more for him,


That is a beautiful dog!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> That is a beautiful dog!


If I hadn't been as honest I might have sneaked home with him; at the end of the walk he jumped in the back of the car with my three, instead I asked his owner was he missing anything. (Kicked myself all the way home though


----------



## sdcamp5 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Madeline Rosebud*

This is madeline Rosebud and she just turned two.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay I'll try again to show you Ally this time I sure hope it works!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute Ally!! Love the Tongue Stuck Out!! Give Her a Squeeze from Me Please!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem in lizzard hunting mode last summer.









Too pooped to pop after a full day of bunny energizer life.









A more recent one this winter. Excuse the messy flowerbed in the background. It has been cleaned out since.


----------

